# Moving to Jávea with kids.



## drievaj (Feb 10, 2019)

Canadian weather refugees moving to Javea in Sept 2020 for 10 months. Me & hubby and three kids who will be 5,8 and 10. Excited to be able to enjoy the great outdoors almost everyday. Hubby will work via internet (we'll be on a non-lucrative visa) and I'll be on kid duty. Currently trying to sort out where to (and how) to rent. Don't plan to have a car so want to be walking distance to grocery, schools and wherever kids hang out after school.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

drievaj said:


> Canadian weather refugees moving to Javea in Sept 2020 for 10 months. Me & hubby and three kids who will be 5,8 and 10. Excited to be able to enjoy the great outdoors almost everyday. Hubby will work via internet (we'll be on a non-lucrative visa) and I'll be on kid duty. Currently trying to sort out where to (and how) to rent. Don't plan to have a car so want to be walking distance to grocery, schools and wherever kids hang out after school.


Hi from a long time Jávea resident!


You don't want to be in a house in the hills then! You'd NEED a car.

I'd suggest the port area. There's a beach, the sports centre is there, there's a primary school there too, and supermarkets - & lots of restaurants & bars!. There are some urbs with communal pools too, if that's important to you.

We lived in the port for something like 10 of the 16 years we've been here. My daughters were 4 & 7 when we moved here. We spent some time at the Arenal end, but there isn't quite the same sense of community there. Now that they are adults & only one is still living with me, we've moved to the 'old town'. 

The port is within easy reach of both the town & Arenal - we used to cycle around.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

drievaj said:


> Canadian weather refugees moving to Javea in Sept 2020 for 10 months. Me & hubby and three kids who will be 5,8 and 10. Excited to be able to enjoy the great outdoors almost everyday. *Hubby will work via internet (we'll be on a non-lucrative visa)* and I'll be on kid duty. Currently trying to sort out where to (and how) to rent. Don't plan to have a car so want to be walking distance to grocery, schools and wherever kids hang out after school.


Can you work on a non lucrative visa?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Can you work on a non lucrative visa?


Some consulates will issue a non-lucrative visa for people continuing to work online for a company outside Spain.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> Some consulates will issue a non-lucrative visa for people continuing to work online for a company outside Spain.


That's interesting. I wonder if this might be the way forward for the British after Brexit?

I would love to work for a British company on British wages whilst living in Spain and paying Spanish income tax!


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Overandout said:


> That's interesting. I wonder if this might be the way forward for the British after Brexit?
> 
> I would love to work for a British company on British wages whilst living in Spain and paying Spanish income tax!


I suspect it may only be allowed on a visa for maximum one year that cannot be extended (note the OP"s stay will be 10 months.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> I suspect it may only be allowed on a visa for maximum one year that cannot be extended (note the OP"s stay will be 10 months.


Yes, it's initially issued for a year, although I do know people who have had a second year in those circumstances - & some who have had further extensions, although they are retired.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiaxica said:


> Some consulates will issue a non-lucrative visa for people continuing to work online for a company outside Spain.


Some will and some won't? So maybe the first thing to do is to find out if you will be able to get a non lucrative visa even though you plan on supporting yourself with income coming from working whilst living in Spain...?


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

xabiaxica said:


> Yes, it's initially issued for a year, although I do know people who have had a second year in those circumstances -* & some who have had further extensions, although they are retired.*


But if you are retired are you still working??? Then again, many people do report doing things without divulging the specific details. We have some such instances in the France Expat Forum, but it is always just a tad more complex than it appears.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> But if you are retired are you still working??? Then again, many people do report doing things without divulging the specific details. We have some such instances in the France Expat Forum, but it is always just a tad more complex than it appears.


The non-lucrative visa is also sometimes known as the 'retirement' visa. 

I remember at one time that no work at all was allowed on that visa, & then some consultates started issuing them to those who were working online for an off-shore company, with that income accepted.


I've since met two families who came to Jávea with their kids for a year or two - one parent continuing to work for their US company, declaring than income for financial support. 

Those I know who have had further extensions actually were retired & not working.


----------



## drievaj (Feb 10, 2019)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Can you work on a non lucrative visa?


My understanding is there are two qualifications: 1) You can not work in Spain in any capacity and 2) You have to be able to show you can support yourself without needing to rely on your foreign income (bc in theory your job can go poof at any time) - so you need to show $$ in your bank account for 6 months (or a year - that also appears to be a bit 'it depends')


----------



## drievaj (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks for the reply, nice to 'meet' you. We are absolutely looking for community - something that's hard to figure out from google maps, lol. And yes, it looks like anything up the Montgo is out.
School: I've read most of the posts about Javea so I've seen that your kids got bussed from the Port to Arenal school. I assumed if you lived in the Port you'd go to school in the Port? How did that work out (ie why didn't your kids go to the Port school --which I've read is more Spanish)? And do kids automatically qualify for the bus? 
Rental: Is there a 'go-to' long term rental agent in Javea. I've looked online and there are a number of online sites. We're hoping to come in May, look around, pick a place and start trying to get the kids registered for school. I'm hoping to get connected with an agent that will take us around and narrow it down before we get there.


----------

